# Repairing Broken 600EX-RT Red Autofocus Panel



## CDD28 (Oct 1, 2014)

I cracked the red autofocus panel on the front of my 600EX-RT and got the replacement part from Canon, but how do I go about getting the old panel off the light? I've tried everything but can't seem to get it to detach.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 1, 2014)

I'd have a local serviceman replace it for you. Disassembling a flash can be dangerous due to the very high voltage capacitor inside. They make them tricky to take apart to keep unqualified people from hurting themselves.


----------



## CDD28 (Oct 2, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I'd have a local serviceman replace it for you. Disassembling a flash can be dangerous due to the very high voltage capacitor inside. They make them tricky to take apart to keep unqualified people from hurting themselves.



Problem is that I don't have any repair center near where I am. It seems like it would just snap off but I don't want to crack the whole plastic housing.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 2, 2014)

You might ask Canon to send you a exploded view of the parts identification page. You could probably figure it out from that.


----------



## lintoni (Oct 2, 2014)

CDD28 said:


> I cracked the red autofocus panel on the front of my 600EX-RT and got the replacement part from Canon, but how do I go about getting the old panel off the light? I've tried everything but can't seem to get it to detach.


Cracked? Can you _carefully_ work something (knife blade, screwdriver tip) into the crack and then slowly expand the crack until the panel breaks in two?


----------



## wsheldon (Oct 2, 2014)

lintoni said:


> CDD28 said:
> 
> 
> > I cracked the red autofocus panel on the front of my 600EX-RT and got the replacement part from Canon, but how do I go about getting the old panel off the light? I've tried everything but can't seem to get it to detach.
> ...



That, and can you infer how it attaches from the replacement piece? I assume there's a flange around all or part of the red lens that holds it to the body, but if it's just tabs on 2 sides you might be able to squeeze it along that axis and insert it.

And ditto about taking apart a flash. Those high voltage capacitors can really be dangerous.


----------



## Marsu42 (Oct 2, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> You might ask Canon to send you a exploded view of the parts identification page. You could probably figure it out from that.



Even with schematics, I imagine it to be very difficult to disassemble a flash (even ignoring the high voltage) and don't break anything in addition. With these plastic parts, you have to know exactly where to pull/push with what force as many things aren't screwed but only "clipped" together.

Good luck in any case to the op, I feel with you having a dent in such an expensive flash :-o ... a horse ran over my first 600rt, it's got a crack at the battery cover since then as two of the said little plastic hooks broke.


----------



## TheAshleyJones (Oct 2, 2014)

One of my 600EX-RTs fell on the floor a few weeks ago and the red cover popped off. It snapped right back on with no ill effects. 

So I reckon it will come off without tools.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 2, 2014)

TheAshleyJones said:


> One of my 600EX-RTs fell on the floor a few weeks ago and the red cover popped off. It snapped right back on with no ill effects.
> 
> So I reckon it will come off without tools.


 
Yup, just drop it on the floor


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Oct 2, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Yup, just drop it on the floor



Probably not a factory approved proceedure. ;D

Of course, we never know what they do in the factory.


----------

